# Liquid Yellow Clio Sport 200- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Renault Clio Sport 200- Purchased in December and booked in for a new car protection detail, my 3rd one of these now and starting to grow rather fond of the shape and styling.

Being garaged it was in a pretty clean state upon arrival, started of in the usual fashion with the alloys, pre-sprayed with Espuma Revolution and pressure rinsed to remove the majority of soiling,
Revolution re-applied and worked in using various brushes,










Calipers and arches cleaned with Meguiars APC,










Paintwork rinsed and then Bilt Hamber Autofoam applied and left to dwell shortly,










Rinsed and various exterior trim and shuts cleaned with soft detailing brushes and Megs APC,



















Washed using the normal safe practice of 2 buckets, lambswool mitts and CG GlossWorkz (superb shampoo),

Citrus tar remover applied and left to dissolve the road tar,










Paintwork de-contaminated using Sonus green clay and Dodo Born Slippy,



















Paintwork re-rinsed and dried using i4detailing plush towels,










Engine bay wiped down with apc, paintwork protected using Werkstat Trigger and plastic and rubber trim dressed with Swissvax Pneu,



















Whilst the exterior was fully drying, the interior was vacuumed, trim wiped down with a mild solution of APC and seat and carpets protected using 303 fabric guard,



















Paintwork and alloys pre-cleansed using Zaino AIO, applied to entire vehicle and left to cure for 10 mins before removing,










3 x layers of ZFX'd Z-2 pro applied, the 1st layer left for 40 mins to fully cure,










Whilst the above was curing, the rear diffuser was sealed using FK 1000,










Swissvax Autobahn applied to the alloy fascias and calipers, inner alloys protected using Opti-seal spray sealant,










Chrome trim sealed with Britemax Final Shine,










Shuts also protected using Zaino Z-2 pro,










Swissvax Pneu applied to tyres and arch trim,










Exterior plastic and rubber trim wiped down with SV Nano-express,










Door rubbers nourished and to prevent sticking with SV Seal feed,










Glass pre-cleansed and water repellant applied,

With all the sealants fully removed a final wipedown and buff was given with Zaino Z-8 Grand finale,










And in true form for the final pics, the sun never showed to really highlight the fantastic colour 

*Results.*

























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Rob :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish people would stop posting up pictures of Liquid Yellow Renaults. That's the colour I want to paint my car but it's too expensive!!

Great work though!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice detail mate, i like the way you used a wide variety of products.

Have to agree with you, nice looking cars.

Don't know which colour i prefer, white or yellow?


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

another great detail mate, 

the 200 does look good in L/Y.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: fantastic work Robbie as allways love the recaros in it looks spot on.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Good job, Congratulations:doublesho


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Not to sure i like the car itself but a good solid detail, cheers for posting :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That colour is stunning on the Clio, Good job there mate:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Polarbert (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantastic job there mate. They really did screw the front end of that car up with that stupid plastic thing. Should have colour coded it. http://ameryka.5v.pl


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Rob.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work!!!


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Awsome Finish !


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing colour!!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob, followed one on the way to the unit this morning....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another great job Rob :thumb:

So which colour do you prefer doing then :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work. As you said, the car did look in pretty good condition start with.

Great looking car, though not sure about the front end...

Chris.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good mate, love that interior


----------



## Citi-Car-Care (Jan 30, 2010)

You've done a top job there on a cracking little car!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A quality job as always.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work on a cracking car.:thumb: Still can't get on with that new nose though.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh man, looks so good, wish I bought it instead of the Abarth SS, but then I'd say the opposite if I got the Clio. Good job!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job and amazing car.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Really nice work Rob , with all the corsas either breaking down or melting pistons id have one of these any day of the week. Great car and such a beautiful colour.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, liquid yellow is a great colour.

Still not too sure on the front end styling though.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Great work, if only it was possible for results like that in minimal time.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

What a nice little motor. Great work bud :thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

superbe la RS beau boulot! tu bosse comme préparateur véhicule Renault sport?! lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Another great job Rob :thumb:
> 
> So which colour do you prefer doing then :lol:


The Nimbus grey was straightforward, the yellow needed a little more time for the contaminents and the black was well "Black".



bilout48 said:


> superbe la RS beau boulot! tu bosse comme préparateur véhicule Renault sport?! lol


Thanks for your comments, translated the 1st part ok but couldn't quite make out the question "vehicle preparer Renault sport?"


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is stunnng! :argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice, cant stand the wobbly line on the front bumper though!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb detail and write up :thumb:
A stunning finish


----------



## TheSam101 (Jun 8, 2007)

amazing work there, 

however the front of that car does nothing for me


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job and the colour is really nice too. :thumb:

Just a short note..


Gleammachine said:


> Swissvax Pneu applied to tyres and arch trim,


- I used to apply Pneu this way, but I found it to waste too much product + it would leave tiny drops on the wheels and bodywork. 
So I started spraying it on to a SV Pneu brush by holding the end of the sprayer against the tip of the hair on the brush, and then applying it on the tires. Don't know if you've already tried it, but just a tip, and IMO it makes all the difference when applying runny tire dressings like Pneu.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

You are the man mate. I bet the photo's don't do it justice:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Good job and the colour is really nice too. :thumb:
> 
> Just a short note..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments Ebbe, I only spray Pneu straight onto the tyre for the benefit of the photo's and write-up, I apply by spraying directly onto a foam applicator and then working into the tyre, usually x2 applications.

Thanks 
Rob.



Ultimate Shine said:


> You are the man mate. I bet the photo's don't do it justice:thumb:


Cheers Paul, much appreciated mate.
I waited around for a good while to see if the sun was going to show again to highlight the finish and colour fully, it never happened.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work Rob.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice job Rob


----------



## alan328i (Apr 28, 2008)

very very nice mate , but a bit off topic , what camera are you using ? i need a new one and your pics look awesome


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

alan328i said:


> very very nice mate , but a bit off topic , what camera are you using ? i need a new one and your pics look awesome


Thanks Alan, the camera is a Nikon D40 with a Sigma 18-200mm lense, it's an entry level DSLR but somthing I doubt I'll ever fully outgrow, the model has been replaced now but you can probably get a good deal if you search for a use one.:thumb:


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Stunning - i'll be taking delivery of mine next week, so seeing these pics just wet the appetite even more.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome detail. I'm in love with that car!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work car looks super


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looking very good


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very smart there mate


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

noce work. best colour aswell.


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Lovely job! Thats a lovely colour too. The new clio's were never my cup of tea but after seeing a few looking tidy on here they are growing on me.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate :thumb:


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Love the Colour.
Great Work !!!


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Great work! Love the colour of this car


----------



## Lunddean (May 8, 2010)

this vory naice color, and you make good jab. but color not naice on this car. but welcome


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lunddean said:


> this vory naice color, and you make good jab. but color not naice on this car. but welcome


 thank you I think? :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lunddean said:


> this vory naice color, and you make good jab. but color not naice on this car. but welcome


you sure your from england, or just drunk?..:lol:


----------

